

Ask HN:  Who are the visionaries when it comes to technology and politics? - fapi1974

I'm doing research on how technology is changing politics and society, and I'm putting together a list of people to talk to. I'm interested in people from all fields - technology, politics, sociology etc. who have deep insight into the topic.  I am thinking Votizen, Americans Elect, Twitter in Tahrir, government transparency and so on.
======
anigbrowl
<http://www.economist.com/node/21534760> Also, Carl Malamud of resource.org.

We should still have coffee!

~~~
fapi1974
Awesome - thanks for this! Are you in the Bay Area?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, though I'm probably moving to Oakland. If it's not in your gmail, look
back into your movie project email from ~March.

------
fapi1974
I'll kick things off - Kahlil Byrd, CEO of Americans Elect

